# Temporary graduate visa available for overseas students in Australia



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

International students who study at university in Australia can stay on afterwards to get work experience after completing their studies. A temporary graduate (subclass 485) visa allows recently graduated international students to gain valuable work experience aimed at helping develop the skills graduates gained during their studies and also makes them more employable upon return [...]

Click to read the full news article: Temporary graduate visa available for overseas students in Australia...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

